# Que sensor es parecido al GP2D12?



## richitard (Sep 9, 2009)

Vivo en México y me es dificill y caro conseguir el GP2D12, por eso busco un sensor que sea pareecido pero mas barato (tampoco el CNY70):-?. Ojala me  puedan ayudar.
Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## luisperezmedina (Sep 23, 2009)

bueno tal vez lo puedas crear con un LDR y un led ultrabillante color blanco y un circuito que pueda comprar como el LM393 o el lm358


----------

